# Mice in the canning jars- clean them, or toss them?



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

what are your thoughts? Either mice or chipmunks got into jars stored in the shed. Would clorox and a good scrubbing make them safe for water baths? Thanks.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd clean them well (bleach wouldn't hurt) and then sterilize in boiling water.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

I would think so. I might also run through the dishwasher on the hottest setting as well.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

VBF said:


> I would think so. I might also run through the dishwasher on the hottest setting as well.


No dishwasher, but I can boil them. Thanks!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

A good old-fashioned proper hot water sterilizing/washing will do it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bleach and scrub or vinegar soak and scrub. Next time store them upside down.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Bleach and scrub or vinegar soak and scrub. Next time store them upside down.
-------- We routinely store jars bottom up in all manor of recycle card board, milk crates, totes with or without tops, stacked on shelves in the brooder barn when it isn't in use, wood shed, garage, grain bin in the barn, anywhere space is available... 

You would wash before use anyway... Hopefully...


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

We've got a few running around in the garage but I think it would take quite a while before I could catch enough for a canner load.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ALWAYS wash stored canning jars before use. You just never know what has been in or on them.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

gilberte said:


> We've got a few running around in the garage but I think it would take quite a while before I could catch enough for a canner load.


------
Bwahahahhhahahahaahaaa ---- roflmAowmp..... 

What would be best to can them in ?? Gravy ?? BBQ sauce ??


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> ------
> Bwahahahhhahahahaahaaa ---- roflmAowmp.....
> 
> What would be best to can them in ?? Gravy ?? BBQ sauce ??


I was thinking pickling spice!


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> ------
> Bwahahahhhahahahaahaaa ---- roflmAowmp.....
> 
> What would be best to can them in ?? Gravy ?? BBQ sauce ??


Maybe with a Southern-type vinegar BB-Q


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I think they would rather skip the bleach before their bath. Maybe a little soap during their bath. Don’t toss them unless they have a soft safe landing place, like a pillow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, bleach or vinegar would be hard on mouse skin. Maybe just a warm bath with some baby shampoo. Rinse well before canning.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

With all the canning options for mice listed, Sweetie said, don't forget.. 

You can make glove liners, or a coat from the pelts..


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> With all the canning options for mice listed, Sweetie said, don't forget..
> 
> You can make glove liners, or a coat from the pelts..


Good point!!


----------

